# warmblood as a western horse?



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

well you never know...a warmblood could just show up the quarter horses  :wink:  
(even though i have a pure quarter horse, and im soon going to get a quarter horse X warmblood! haha)

give it a go! im sure it will be fun! something different i guess! im all for it


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I've seen people doing team penning on warmbloods in PA. NICE horses and they did the best job in ring.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Why not???

Who cares if someone laughs? People in the English world used to laugh when they saw a paint or an appaloosa jumping or doing hunter... and then they were shocked silent when the horse beat all of them on their "perfect" push-button warmblood ponies... 

I've heard of warmbloods doing Western... and they've done great! :lol:


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Why not? Some of the girls at the jumper barn I was at years ago used to poo poo my QH until he cleaned up in a show! 

It would be a great change of pace for the horse too. My guy knows what he's suppose to do depending what saddle he has on. LOL


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

you should give it a go... Ive seen them in the show pen before and they were awsome... If it doesnt work out then you can always go back to hunter/jumping


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

As long as it's not a Breed Only show, I don't see the problem.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks guys  

it got me to thinking the other day when i was riding him that he would possibly be better suited to something like WP other than higher dressage more because of what he like rather than not having the ability to do it. hes a rather slow kinda fella and enjoys a ride better with a more relaxed attitude and a loose rein. and due to his desire to not be going forward he always stops well so i figure we can always do that well 

p.s. im moving my own thread to the western riding section


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd say go for it...... i've heard of american staddle breds being used to WP horses (never seen it but i've heard of it) so why not =]


----------



## Rune (Oct 11, 2008)

My barrel racer/western horse is a Fresian; so I think a SB would be fine. Only thing is (I'm not sure if this is for Standards or not, I just had a Thoroughbred person tell me this) is that the weight of a western saddle might be hard on them because they were built for speed, not carrying weight. So that might be something to look into beforehand.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

my friend has an ottb who does barrels. and i didnt even know he was a tb! i thought he was a qh..


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I think it depences on what, you plan to do with that horse. Here are several questions you should ask per event. 

If reining, can its legs and joints handle the stops, starts and spins. 

If cutting, how it have enough cow sence and can it turn quick enough to keep up with the cow. 

If reined cow, add both of the above.

If Poles or barrels, can it turn in between them at speed 

WP, I see no problems, those QH look more like WB or TB than true QH to me anyway, besides a bored horse.


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

Consider his conformation and constitution before training him in a specific way. Reining is awfully harsh on the joints and hooves and it can lead to serious problems if the horse isn't properly fit. And I am sad to say that breeding and conformation play a fairly important part in this sport. A good challenge would be Western Pleasure, which produces some of the finest, most reliable horses when done properly, and it pays off in everything else you do with your horse, be it classical or western. Barrel racing, Poles, and other western sports that involve speed and agility also are quite fun, but require specific training and conditioning. For those, strenghten the hindquarters and the back for sprinting and balance. Also, you're gonna have to work on his flexibility a lot. Cutting, roping and the like are out of the way if you ask me, unless you want to embark on really tough training. I'd recommend consulting with a western instructor for further information.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

if you want to show NRHA (national reining horse assoc) then no problem because they are not breed defined but for pleasure, you will not be able to show him at any state or national level show as they need to be registered with the PHAA (paint horse assoc of aust) AQHA (australian QH assoc) or the AAA (Appaloosa assoc of aust). Same goes for the NPHA (national pleasure horse assoc) - need to be PHAA, AQHA or AAA for them too:evil:

hope this is helpful to you. I am not sure that people are saying not to show western, but your options for western are very limited as far as showing goes unless you only plan to go to open shows for the rest of his career and never want to show at a higher level. If that is the case then he could physically be capable of all the western diciplines with his conformation


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> my friend has an ottb who does barrels. and i didnt even know he was a tb! i thought he was a qh..


 I know plenty of people that use ottb as contesters. Its really very common


----------

